# Ajouter un SSD au MBP à la place du Superdrive



## Grix85 (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un MBP 13' de fin 2011 -> MacBookPro8,1

Je compte me séparer de mon superdrive pour ajouter un SSD de 256 Go.
Comme dans ce TUTO : http://www.macg.co/tests/2011/05/deux-disques-dans-un-macbookpro-test-du-data-doubler-owc-70377
A l'issu je déplacerais mon OS sur ce SSD de manière à gagner en rapidité.
Comme expliqué dans ce TUTO : http://www.macg.co/2011/05/pas-à-pa...isateur-de-mac-os-x-sur-un-autre-disque-57629

Ceci dit j'ai pas mal étudié le sujet et je me suis rendu compte que pas mal de personne propriétaire d'un MBP 13' de 2011 rencontrait quelques difficultés pour profiter pleinement du SATA 3 des SSD. En gros les nappes SATA reliant la carte mère au Superdrive ne supportant que du SATA 2. Bref ... J'ai pas mal cherché.

Avant d'investir dans l'achat d'un CADDY et d'un SSD je voudrais m'assurer que ça fonctionne bien surtout si je m'achète un SSD avec du SATA 3.

Je compte investir dans ceci :

le CADDY : soit ça : http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other+World+Computing/DDAMBS0GB/#comp_notes
soit ça : http://store.mcetech.com/mm/merchant.mvc?Store_code=MTOS&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=OBSXGB-UNB

Vous remarquerez que dans la description du produit de mon dernier lien, il confirme bien que certains modèle de MBP 2011 ne supporte pas du SATA 3.

Donc il propose un autre produit à 99 dollars : http://store.mcetech.com/mm/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=OBSXGB-XTRM

Dans d'autres forum j'ai cru comprendre que ces incompatibilités avaient été corrigé suite à une MAJ du Firmware.

Bref Beaucoup de forum qui traite de ce sujet date souvent de 2011 1012. J'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de réponse récente.

Donc j'attends un peu d'éclaircissement, même de conseil dans mes achats.

PS : en SSD je compte acheter ça : http://www.materiel.net/ssd/crucial-mx200-250-go-112376.html


----------



## Grix85 (3 Novembre 2015)

Petit additif :

concernant les incompatibilités des MBP 2011 avec du SATA 3.
je vous joins une capture de mes infos systèmes qui me font penser que ma bécane est bien pourvu de SATA 3 ( 6GB )


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2015)

Mactracker dit aussi :
*Hard Drive Interface* 6.0 Gbps Serial ATA (SATA)
*Optical Drive Interface* 6.0 Gbps Serial ATA (SATA)

(donc Sata III).

Maintenant, tous les SSD sont en Sata III, qui est rétro compatible avec le Sata II.


----------



## Grix85 (4 Novembre 2015)

merci pour ta réponse.
Je n'avais aucun doute que ce soit compatible.
Mais l'intérêt d'avoir du SATA 3 c'est pour gagner en rapidité. Du coup si mon SSD est bridé en SATA 2 autant acheter un SSD en SATA 2 qui me coutera moins cher.
Maintenant vu ma config : les deux INTEL 6 Series Chipset présentent une vitesse de liaison de 6Gb. Donc j'en conclu que le SATA 3 est pris en charge.

Mais et y'a un mais, certains utilisateurs de MBP 13 de 2011 ont connu des souci par rapport à leur nappe SATA 3...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2015)

Grix85 a dit:


> Du coup si mon SSD est bridé en SATA 2 autant acheter un SSD en SATA 2 qui me coutera moins cher.


Pas sûr qu'on trouve encore des SSD en SATA II…




Grix85 a dit:


> Mais et y'a un mais, certains utilisateurs de MBP 13 de 2011 ont connu des souci par rapport à leur nappe SATA 3...


Oui, je me souviens, mais je ne sais pas si le problème a été réglé, ou pas…


----------



## Grix85 (4 Novembre 2015)

Ok merci pour tes réponses.

J'ai poursuivi mes recherches.

j'ai trouvé ce site qui traite de la MAJ du Firmware pour pallier à ces soucis de SATA 3 sur MBP 2011

http://blog.macsales.com/12410-appl...s-drives?_ga=1.97825372.2136056034.1446564926

http://blog.macsales.com/11895-2011-macbook-pro-sata-problems-resolved

Bon ce coup ci c'est mon anglais qui me fait défaut.

Donc si je comprend bien, la MAJ résouts tout problème. Maintenant ma question est la suivante :

Ma bécane a l'air d'être équipé d'origine de SATA 3 ( vu que la vitesse de liaison est de 6gb )
Si ce firmware résouts les problème est ce que je pourrais profiter pleinement de la vitesse des 6gb ?


----------



## Leplouc (4 Novembre 2015)

La limitation du débit sera uniquement lié à celle du SSD (500MB/s environ) ce qui n'est pas si loin des 6Gb/s du SATA III


----------



## Grix85 (6 Novembre 2015)

ok merci pour vos réponses.
Bon du coup j'ai opté pour un Data Doubler 6G de chez OWC et un SSD OWC mercury Electra 6G de 240 G.
Avec les outils et 8G de tram je m'en sors pour 226 dollars avec les shipping + 40 euros de frais de douanes pour UPS.

Je vous ferais un petit retour d'expérience une fois mon switch fait.


----------



## Grix85 (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous.

J'aurais voulu avoir votre avis :

Je tourne actuellement sur mon MBP OS Yosemite 10.10.5
Je voudrais faire la mise à niveau de El Capitain. je l'ai déjà télécharger sur l'AppStore.
Je pensais profiter de mon ajout de SSD à la place de mon superdrive pour faire la mise à jour.

Ceci dit je ne sais pas comment opérer pour faire une clean install.

Faut-il que j'installe mon SSD que je fasse le transfert de mon OS actuel vers le SSD puis que j'installe El capitan  ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2015)

Installe directement El C. sur ton SSD, sans passer par ton OS actuel.
Ton SSD doit être formaté en Mac OS étendu journalisé, schéma de table de partition GUID installer OS X sur un volume externe)

Pour faire une clean install :

clone sur un dd externe, vérification du clone en démarrant dessus.
Extinction du dd externe, arrêt de Time Machine, extinction du dd TM.
Formatage du dd interne (Restauration OS X)
Installation de El C dessus.
Résintallation des applications, les unes après les autres.
Rallumer le dd clone
Réinstallation des polices / prefpanes / … et récupération des données (transfert des contenus des dossiers iTunes, images, video…).
Puis recherche des calendriers, signets Safari, mails, contacts, etc. (dans Ta petite maison / Préférences), cf cet article d'Apple : https://support.apple.com/kb/PH10941?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Grix85 (7 Novembre 2015)

Mais vu que j'installe El C. sur mon tout nouveau SSD.
Je peux brancher mon SSD à a place de mon Superdrive.
Redémarrer en recovery avec un clé USB avec l'installe de El C. dessus. Installer EL C. sur mon SSD tout neuf.
Installer ensuite chaque Appli une par une.
Ca m'évite de faire un clone de mon DD interne actuel.
Ensuite la ou ça me pause un souci c'est les bibliothèques iTunes et Photo.
Ensuite de copie et colle l'ensemble de mes fichiers ( documents, musiques, films ... ) sur mon SSD.
Et une fois que tout est fait je pourrais finir par faire une restauration de mon DD interne actuel qui me servira ensuite de stockage pour les fichiers.

C'est bon ? Ca semble logique comme méthode ? car dans ta réponse précédente... tu pensais que j'allais remplacer mon DD interne par mon nouveau SSD alors que je l'ajoute pour avoir 250 G SSD ( avec l'OS et les applis ) et 500 G ( DD interne pour les fichiers )


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2015)

Grix85 a dit:


> C'est bon ? Ca semble logique comme méthode ? car dans ta réponse précédente... tu pensais que j'allais remplacer mon DD interne par mon nouveau SSD


Il est plus logique d'installer le SSD en lieu et place du disque dur interne et d'installer ce dernier à la place du SuperDrive. La raison principale étant que le taux de transfert des données sera limité par le SATA du SuperDrive _(bien plus faible)_ et de ce fait tu ne bénéficieras pas du maximum de ton SSD.


----------



## Grix85 (7 Novembre 2015)

ba si je vais voir mes config, les deux SATA que ce soit celui du DD Interne et celui du Superdrive ça m'annonce :

*Intel 6 Series Chipset :*
Fournisseur :    Intel
Produit :    6 Series Chipset
Vitesse de la liaison :    6 Gigabits
Vitesse de liaison négociée :    3 Gigabits
Interconnexion physique :    SATA
Description :    AHCI Version 1.30 Supported
*Intel 6 Series Chipset :*
Fournisseur :    Intel
Produit :    6 Series Chipset
Vitesse de la liaison :    6 Gigabits
Vitesse de liaison négociée :    1,5 Gigabits
Interconnexion physique :    SATA
Description :    AHCI Version 1.30 Supported

Actuellement le 1,5 G c'est parce que c'est mon lecteur CD qui est en SATA 1.
Si je remplace celui ci par un SSD en SATA3 je suppose que la vitesse de liaison négocié montera à 6 Gigabits.

Je me trompe ?


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2015)

Grix85 a dit:


> Je me trompe ?


Non, mais le SSD sera beaucoup plus accessible. 

Tu peux très bien faire ce que tu souhaites et voir ce que ça donne. Il me semble bien que de cette façon, tu auras moins de problème avec la nappe SATA qui a tendance à ne pas suivre si on installe un SSD.

Je restais dans l'optique d'un MBP de 2010 et ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Grix85 (7 Novembre 2015)

ok merci pour tes réponses.
je vais tester comme je voulais faire et si jamais je ne profites pleinement du SSD avec la nappe de la baie optique j'inverserais les Disques.
mais j'avais cru comprendre que le HDD dans la baie optique avait tendance à faire un peu de bruit vu qu'il n'était plus sur ces "cylindblocks" comme à son emplacement d'origine.

Existe t-il un moyen de vérifier la puissance du SSD ? ou juste d'aller vérifier la vitesse de liaison négociée suffit.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2015)

Grix85 a dit:


> mais j'avais cru comprendre que le HDD dans la baie optique avait tendance à faire un peu de bruit vu qu'il n'était plus sur ces "cylindblocks" comme à son emplacement d'origine.


Non, je l'ai fait et aucun problème de vibrations, les silentblocs ne sont valables que pour un disque dur en 3,5".



Grix85 a dit:


> Existe t-il un moyen de vérifier la puissance du SSD ? ou juste d'aller vérifier la vitesse de liaison négociée suffit.


Si la vitesse de liaison négociée affiche les 6 Gbits, ça suffira. 

Sinon, tu peux utiliser ce logiciel... https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/blackmagic-disk-speed-test/id425264550?mt=12


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2015)

Grix85 a dit:


> Ensuite la ou ça me pause un souci c'est les bibliothèques iTunes et Photo.
> Ensuite de copie et colle l'ensemble de mes fichiers ( documents, musiques, films ... ) sur mon SSD.


Ne fais pas de copier - coller, fais des glisser - déposer (bref, fonctionnement Mac 
Pour déplacer ta bibliothèque iTunes : http://forums.macg.co/threads/bibliotheque-itunes-sur-dde.1273858/#post-12958986
Pour les photos, un lien qui dte un peu : https://support.apple.com/kb/PH2506?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR mais qui devrait toujours être correct.




Grix85 a dit:


> C'est bon ? Ca semble logique comme méthode ? car dans ta réponse précédente... tu pensais que j'allais remplacer mon DD interne par mon nouveau SSD alors que je l'ajoute pour avoir 250 G SSD ( avec l'OS et les applis ) et 500 G ( DD interne pour les fichiers )


Oui, tu as raison


----------



## Grix85 (9 Novembre 2015)

Salut à tous. Bon petit point de situation.
J'ai reçu ce matin mon petit colis de la part d'UPS.
Donc j'ai installé mes deux nouvelles barrettes de RAM. 4 -> 8 nickel elles sont bien reconnues.
J'ai démonté le superdrive, j'ai installé mon SSD 240G Mercury Electra de chez OWC
J'ai installé mon Data Doubler et mis mon ancien HDD à l'intérieur.
Je relance la machine nikel.
Je SSD est bien reconnu dans les réglages et dans le finder après un petit formatage en OS étendu journalier.

Je précise que je suis actuellement avec OS Yosemite.
Je voulais profiter de changer de Disque pour passer sur El Capitan. J'ai donc préparer une clé bootable avec l'installe de El Capitan dessus.

Je redémarre ma bécanne en appuyant sur la touche option.
Je sélectionne ma clé, je refais un formatage de mon SSD pour être sur avec utilitaire de disque.
Ensuite je lance l'installe de El Capitan avec ma clé uSB et la je choisi d'installer sur mon SSD que je sélectionne.

Ca met un peu de temps 30 minutes environ. ... et là échec, l'installation se coupe et me dit que c'est impossible.

Après avoir cherché pas mal sur le net... je lis quelque part que c'est normal, le SSD est sorti d'usine et donc non bootable enfin on ne peut pas installer un OS dessus. Il faut au préalable le formater pour qu'il ait sa petite partition EFI... bref..

Donc je continue de chercher.. et là je tombe sur ce site :

http://eshop.macsales.com/tech_center/OWC/SSD/Mac_USB_disc_bootable

Est ce que vous pensez que ça va fonctionner ?

PS : avant de trouver cette solution j'ai commencé autre chose et je m'en veut un peu :

J'ai fais mon clone de mon HDD d'origine sur un DDE.
J'ai fais une restauration de mon HDD pour installer OS El capitan dessus avec ma clé USB.
Tout fonctionne mais ça rame à mort.. en plus j'ai activé le chiffrement avec Firevault donc ça rame encore plus le temps qu'il chiffre les 400 Go j'en ai pour 3 jours lol.

Donc j'ai éteint l'ordi et la je vous parle avec mon clone sur DDE.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Dans ton SSD et dans Préférences Sytème/Disque de démarrage, il faut bien sélectionner ton SSD comme disque de démarrage. Tu aurais du attendre et vérifier que tout allait bien avant de lancer FileVault _(perso, je ne l'utilise pas, car pas de données sensibles à protéger et je ne suis surtout pas parano)_.

Pour la MAJ du firmware de ton SSD, malheureusement il faut qu'il soit à la place du disque dur interne d'origine.


----------



## Grix85 (9 Novembre 2015)

En fait ma dernière intention était d'installer OS El Capitan sur mon ancien HDD.
Ensuite à l'aide de CCC je faisais un clone du HDD sur le SSD ( oui dans CCC le SSD est reconnu )
Ensuite je n'avais plus qu'à changer le disque de démarrage pour lancer mon OS sur le SSD...

Mais vu que c'était trop lent ... je re bootais sur ma sauvegarde du début pour essayer de télécharger le dernier firmware pour faire fonctionner mon SSD sur mon mbp13.

Ensuite j'anticipe un peu. Si et je dis bien si j'arrive à installer mon OS sur mon SSD, j'ai cru comprendre que certaines modifications étaient souhaitable pour faire fonctionner un SSD ( non apple ) sur un mac. Le TRIM ? KESAKO ? est-ce vraiment nécessaire ? Et apparemment si on active le TRIM sur un SSD il ne faut surtout pas à l'avenir réinitialiser la NVRAM.

si je pouvais être éclairé un peu par vos lumières  Merci


----------



## Grix85 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Pour la MAJ du firmware de ton SSD, malheureusement il faut qu'il soit à la place du disque dur interne d'origine.



Pour une fois j'ai pris la bonne décision 

Vu que les modèles mbp 13 late 2011 sont un peu capricieux avec les data doubler, il était conseillé d'installer le SSD en lieu et place du HDD d'origine. Ce que j'ai fais. J'ai mis mon HDD d'origine sur mon data doubler.

Donc ça devrait fonctionner avec le bon firmware ?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Grix85 a dit:


> Donc ça devrait fonctionner avec le bon firmware ?


Oui.

Vérifie quand même que ton SSD est bien celui de démarrage, ça m'étonnerait vu que tu as déplacé l'original d'ou une forte lenteur au démarrage.


----------



## Grix85 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Vérifie quand même que ton SSD est bien celui de démarrage



pour l'instant le SSD ne s'affiche même pas dans la liste des disques de démarrage.
Il est reconnu dans le finder, dans CCC.

Je fini de télécharger le firmware je fais la manipulation pour l'installer et j'essaye.


----------



## Grix85 (9 Novembre 2015)

J'ai téléchargé le dernier firmware du SSD et finalement celui que j'avais été à jour.

Du coup je ne vois pas comment faire.

Je vais tenter une dernière fois de lancer ma cle usb boot pour installer OS El Capitan en espérant que j'arrive à sélectionner le SSD..

Sinon je ne vois pas comment rendre bootable mon SSD


----------



## Grix85 (9 Novembre 2015)

Bon ba par je ne sais quel miracle j'ai enfin réussi.

J'ai effectué la même technique qu'au tout début.
J'ai lancé ma clé usb boot avec OS El Capitan pour commencer une clean instal. Et la le SSD était présent dans la liste des disques à choisir.
L'installation a pris même pas 30 minutes.
J'ai pensé à ne pas activer filevault ce coup ci. Et là ça tourne du tonnerre.

Donc j'attend des petits conseils pour :

- me faciliter la tâche pour récupérer toutes mes données ( du moins quelques astuces )
Pour l'instant je compte ramener manuellement mes bibliothèque iTunes et photos, le cloud va se charger du calendrier contacts...
- des conseils pour le TRIM ....
- des conseils pour optimiser mon tout joli SSD 

Et merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé


----------

